# Time for a new grill Help



## arnie920 (Jun 30, 2013)

After 25 years I am going to have to replace my Weber Genesis grill. At first It was a no brainier Weber Summit E 470. But the more research I did the more confusing it got.
So now I am asking for help and opinions. The other grill I am considering is the Tec G Sport Infrared. The Summit has all the bells and whistles, and the Tec is just 100% infared.
On the Tec sight they tell you restaurants use infrared to cook steaks and chops, this is how they achieve the juiciness  and fabulous flavor.  They say the gas and charcoal cook with hot air 
thus the meat get dried out. 

So if there is anyone out there that has had the opportunity to cook on both, please tell me what you think.
Thanks


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to The Forum. Can't say I know anything about infrared, but do know you can never go wrong with Weber.


----------



## dledmo (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a Weber Genesis guy myself, I've had mine for over 10 years and use to cook year round.  My wife works in the restaurant industry (20+ years serving and managing) and I haven't heard her referencing infrared grills ever.  She has mentioned that some steak houses use incredibly high heat broilers but never infrared.  I haven't had the opportunity to actually use an infrared however I haven't thought my Weber didn't get hot enough.  Has your previous Weber ever given you reason to think it wasn't hot enough?


----------



## Max1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have had my Weber, hell since my father bought it, when I was still in grade school, about 25 years now and, have never had to replace a thing on it. I see you are still going with the Weber. As for the infrared cooking, all I can say about that is, that your meat cooks faster. That's all I know about that.


----------



## arnie920 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everybody. After I thought about it, my feelings are just like all of yours. I have always been happy with my Weber. The Tec grill I was looking at had nothing but high temp going for it. The Weber has all the bells and whistles. I am perfectly happy with the Genesis, but because of my age, and the grills age, I wanted the bell and whistles,  and if it last 25 years I will not have to worry about it. Someone else can.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2013)

Arnie, you said in you original post you are replacing the Weber after 25 years.
That should answer your own question. How have your steaks and burgers been coming out for the last 25 years?


----------



## arnie920 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nick, every thing that was cooked on it was good, but when I saw the hype about the Tec grill, I thought they might be better. The Weber that I am looking at has a devoted sear burner and a smoker burner. On my old Genesis I bought the Weber smoker but it never seemed to work very well. On my old grill the burners run horizontal, on the new one they run vertical, I think that may make it more even heat and hotter.


----------



## AtlantaKen (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

Just saw your post and as someone that has owned and cooked on a TEC for about 11 years, I thought I'd chime in here.  I don't have a Weber, never had one, so won't compare to it.  I do have a Large BGE (4 years) and have used that and (before that) a Med Grill Dome - 10 years.  Bought the Large BGE to replace the Med GD as I wanted more room.

So, back to the TEC's.  I actually now own 2 of them - the Patio II (stainless and black) and my new addition - a Sterling II FR - just about a week old (Craigslist score).

The Patio II - has 2 exposed ceramic burners below 2 ss grates with open U-channels.  I have cooked everything from steaks, skinless chicken, chops, word plank fish (as well as grilled fish), vegetables (mostly corn and asparagus), and aside from some of the asparagus falling onto the burners, never had a bad meal.  Searing is incredible - grates get to about 900. With the ceramic burners you can't cook with the lid closed past half way on the burners or you chance cracking the ceramic burners. This was never an issue with anything I cooked. I also used the rotisserie with it and could do 2 chickens at a time - no issues.  Only downside is cost to buy-in (but having paid about $1400. 11 years ago, it was a deal) and it's still going strong.

S2 has glass plates between the ss burners and grates so it can cook (and clean) on high with the lid closed. It does cook low as I have done jalepenos on low - lid closed - and they came out perfectly soft with great grill marks. I have poured marinades straight onto the glass plates and they vaporize into smoke and flavor the meats. No flareups no matter what I've tried. Sometimes on the PII it would flareup with prime steaks or oily marinades. Doesn't happen on the S2.

Bottom line - if I had to choose just 1  - it would be the TEC, S2 then P2.  

Hope that helps....

And, btw, I've seen where TEC sells some scratch & dent units - might want to check that out if you go that way.  Or, craigslist and watch for a used one - not much can go bad that a good cleaning can't fix.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow..small world. I have been agonizing over a new gasser myself. I like the looks of the 3 burner Weber Spirit. That seems about big enough for what we cook and the same I have now. They have them for 500 bucks worth of plastic at Home Depot. They sure seemed stouter bult than the other choices. I been cooking on my el cheapo Uniflame brand for a bout ten years and always come out good once the grease fires die out etc. The little houses on top of the burners desintigrated a few years back and the grate is looking a little crazy...especially the top folding rack. First I heard of a TEC. Maybe have to put that one on the short list too.


----------

